# Water my flowers, Get 1 NMT/ 30K IGB/ Watered flowers/ Catalog



## healingwind (May 4, 2020)

Seeking people to water my flowers! Please only reply between 10am est to 12am est.

Please state your preference of payment when responding:
- 1 NMT
- 30k IGB
- Water my flowers, I water yours
- You may also catalog from me

You may ask to reserve a trade for a future day if the current one is full!

About your visit:
- please only water the flowers in/ near acre B3 that are on the dark dirt path
- there are arrows to guide you when you arrive
- ignore those left of the house
- I will provide you a watering can
- please leave through the DAL to avoid glitching

Daily Spots:
-- May 22nd --
1. Lurrdoc
2. zee=^w^=
3. acsince2004
4. SCORPA15 ✔
5. Epod ✔


Reserves:
(Oldest to newest)
-


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 4, 2020)

Hiya! I'm interested in cataloging the throwback dino, silver hose reel, black double sofa, and camping cookware. I can water your flowers for extra days as well if you'd like.


----------



## chips_523 (May 4, 2020)

Can I catalog your lawn chair and menu chalkboard please?


----------



## sproutsprite (May 4, 2020)

hi! i'd love to water your flowers! would you be okay with watering mine in return?


----------



## Snowifer (May 4, 2020)

I'd like to water for 1 NMT


----------



## healingwind (May 4, 2020)

Apologies for the lateness! I will accept @Lurrdoc @sproutsprite and @Snowifer today! There is still one spot available. 

Apologies chips but your feedback record does not look trustworthy and I have heard of you having a bad record. ><"


----------



## healingwind (May 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## morthael (May 5, 2020)

interested in cataloging the clay furnace, white elephant slide, and cute flashy flower sign? i can water for an additional day as well if you need me to!


----------



## Coconutland (May 5, 2020)

I can help water aswell


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 5, 2020)

I'll do it


----------



## Ella. (May 5, 2020)

I'll gladly help water your flowers. But if space is still may I catalog your mama and papa bears? I'll tip you for the hassle.


----------



## healingwind (May 5, 2020)

morthael said:


> interested in cataloging the clay furnace, white elephant slide, and cute flashy flower sign? i can water for an additional day as well if you need me to!





Zoella101 said:


> I'll gladly help water your flowers. But if space is still may I catalog your mama and papa bears? I'll tip you for the hassle.


If you guys are still around I am up myself for the trade.



Coconutland said:


> I can help water aswell





Wiimfiuser said:


> I'll do it


Also what did you two want for payment?


----------



## Coconutland (May 5, 2020)

Will a NMT be okay?


----------



## healingwind (May 5, 2020)

Coconutland said:


> Will a NMT be okay?


Yeah! I'll dm you a code in a sec thank you. ^^


----------



## SourDeez (May 5, 2020)

Hello I could come by for a nmt!


----------



## healingwind (May 21, 2020)

Bump. It's been awhile but I'm back and looking for two more!


----------



## healingwind (May 21, 2020)

Bumpity dumpity.


----------



## zee=^w^= (May 21, 2020)

"Please only reply between 10am est to 12am est."
Saw that you just bumped your thread minutes ago. Are you still restricting to those time frame?

I'd like you to water my flowers in return =)

Edit: You didn't respond... well I'm available 4pm - midnight PST, let me know if you're free to do water4water


----------



## Mil (May 21, 2020)

I would help and love to catalogue some items!


----------



## ShadowDire (May 22, 2020)

healingwind said:


> Seeking people to water my flowers! Please only reply between 10am est to 12am est.
> 
> Please state your preference of payment when responding:
> - 1 NMT
> ...


I'd like to water your flowers if you water mine! <3


----------



## healingwind (May 22, 2020)

zee=^w^= said:


> I'd like you to water my flowers in return =)
> 
> Edit: You didn't respond... well I'm available 4pm - midnight PST, let me know if you're free to do water4water





Mil said:


> I would help and love to catalogue some items!





ShadowDire said:


> I'd like to water your flowers if you water mine! <3



Apologies for lateness- if you are available now lmk as I am!


----------



## acsince2004 (May 22, 2020)

If I water your flowers could I come catalog the sky blue cute chair, tea table and vanity? I'd love to help!


----------



## healingwind (May 22, 2020)

acsince2004 said:


> If I water your flowers could I come catalog the sky blue cute chair, tea table and vanity? I'd love to help!


Fine with me! Are you free now?


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 22, 2020)

Hi, I would like to water your flowers for 1nmt.


----------



## Epod (May 22, 2020)

What time are you around until? I could come and water your flowers for 1nmt


----------

